# Circuito de Dado Electrónico



## makine (Abr 22, 2006)

Estoy haciendo una asignatura de E.digital en la que me piden hacer un proyecto de un dado electrónico con la característica de que al pulsar vaya sorteando numeros sin ningun tipo de orden. Debe pararse en unos 5 seg para asi despues observar en q posicion queda. Todo esto montado en la protoboard.

Si alguien puede echarme una mano o darme algún tipo de idea es que ando bastante perdido.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## MultiLAN (Abr 22, 2006)

Acá te dejo un tutorial que te explica como hacerlo.


----------



## makine (Abr 22, 2006)

COLOSAL. INCREIBLE SIN MAS NI MENOS  lo que andaba buscando.
1000 Gracias por esta infromacion...un saludo !!!!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 10, 2006)

Si quieren hacerlo con compuertas tampoco es tan difícil, puede utilizarse un contador normal, el detalle es hacer un decodificador que en este caso queda sencillo, para hacer un decodificador chequen este link:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/hacer-decodificador-2074/

Para hacerlo que muestre hasta los 5 seg., se utiliza un monoastable a 5 segundos con un cerrojo, al presionar el switch el monoastable se pone en alato y aabre el cerrojo, después de los 5 seg. lo cierra y el dato se queda encerrado.

Saludos


----------

